# Help! Ipod Dropped In Water!



## jencar09 (Sep 30, 2006)

I accidentally dropped my iPod in water and grabbed it out as fast as possible... whiped it off... blew on it... and tried to blow dry it on low. is there any way it'll survive? is there anyhting i can do to save it?!
HELP! thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Take it as far apart as you dare and then put it in the oven on LOW heat, not more than 150 MAX. I'd shoot for 125F and bake it for a few hours. This will bake as much moisture out as possible. Do NOT try to power it on until it's throughly dry.


----------



## jencar09 (Sep 30, 2006)

thanks so much for the suggestion but somehow i managed to save it by blow-drying it and its working now! thanks again


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, that may be a short-lived success if you didn't get it pretty dry.


----------



## jencar09 (Sep 30, 2006)

Oh no...
It is working perfectly fine when plugged into my speaker system but it won't turn on when its no plugged into anything even when fully charged.
How exactly do I take it apart to get to the battery if i want to try out your method of putting it in the oven...
Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've never played with an iPod, so I can't tell you exactly how you get it apart. I can tell you that you don't want to subject the battery to the heat, only the rest of the unit. This might help:

How to Upgrade, Repair, Disassemble an Apple Portable Media Player


----------

